# Rugby World Cup



## seamad (4/10/15)

Great win over the Poms this morning, Wobblies starting to string things together nicely, still plenty of room for improvement though. Highlight of the game had to be the last ( or 2nd last ? , had a big night ) scrum where the Poms got pushed back like they were on rollerskates, awesome scrummaging. The way Foley played can't ever see Cooper pulling on the # 10 any time soon. Looking forward to the Wales game next week.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/10/15)

Never saw the game, did the poms play bad or the Wallabies play well? If the game against Wales is a walkover you might be playing us in the final.


----------



## AJS2154 (4/10/15)

I watched the game mate. I thought we were good, best we have played in probably the past 12-18 months.

For me, Bernard Foley has made such a difference. The unpredictable, forced passes and eratic behaviour of Cooper is gone, and the backline is a little deeper which helps the approach of experienced players like Giteau and Ashley-Cooper.

The Australian scrum has improved beyond comparison, it is staying formed now, which was a big problem previously. Still not the best scrum in the world, but definitely one that can win the RWC.

If we make it to the final, we could challenge the Kiwis. I wouldn't have said that even 6 months ago.

Good news is we have had some solid, tough pool round footie to test us out over the course of the competition. The Kiwis might be wishing for some of that before this is over.

Stay tuned, boys, this is going to get very interesting very soon.

Anthony


----------



## seamad (4/10/15)

Foley is certainly a calming influence in that he doesn't lose his head ala Cooper. The only rough bit was @ 10 minutes in the second 1/2 after some changes, including phipps, a few stray passes but not entirely his fault. Pocock is at his pilfering best, got his thieving fingers all over the ball at the breakdown, is going to have a tilt at Richies crown this WC. Pocock is a true #7, wasn't sure about Hooper in 7, I rate Liam Gill above him in that position ( biased Qlder ) but having that pair on at the same time is working nicely. The tight 5 have improved a lot ( even the subs), lineouts OK, Moore lost the last 2 throws just before being replaced.
Watched the Cherry Blossoms win over Somoa, Eddie has them playing really well, the first 1/2 was great to watch.They are even in with a slim chance of making the quarters I think.
The Kiwis have looked pretty ordinary so far, but that doesn't mean much at all.


----------



## kalbarluke (4/10/15)

I'm just glad the poms are knocked out of their own RWC during the pool stage. First time that has happened ever.


----------



## Diesel80 (4/10/15)

I thought none of the Wallabies squad was good enough to play for England?
From what I saw, I think that should have read none of them are mad enough to play for England.

Very consistent and applied performance by Australia, didn't need any real flare to roll the old foe. Just kept the heat on all game, did the basics right and when given a chance for points, took them.

Really looked like they concentrated all the way through as a unit defensively and the amount of turnovers that they generated was very pleasing.
The coaches will be rapt with that aspect.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## mosto (4/10/15)

It warmed this old front rowers heart to see a dominate Aussie scrum!


----------



## Mattress (5/10/15)

Pocock was a Beast, pilfering the ball, solid in defense. But what really impressed me was the way he controlled the ball at the back of the scrum, allowing the Wallabies to drive forward and destroy the English pack, and he's only been playing number 8 for a short while.

Halfback is still a concern to me. Genia still hasn't found his mojo and made some poor decisions and Phipps played at his usual standard - terrible. For a bloke who plays in a position where the number 1 role is to provide decent service from the breakdown, you'd think he'd know how to pass. Against England his passes were mostly too high or too low, and his pass to neville nobody nearly provided England with a chance to get back in the game. Rob Horne's shoulder injury didn't look good and if he's ruled out of the rest of the tournament, I'd be giving Nick White a call. We've got plenty of wingers in the squad.

But gee it feels good to be a Wallabies supporter at the moment. Haven't felt that way for a long time.


----------



## AJS2154 (6/10/15)

Great to read a rugby post on a beer making site.....combination of my 2 favourite things!!

That was very kind of you to issue a certificate of participation to the Poms, mattress. I was so happy to see the smug sneer of Mike Brown (# 15) turn to worry and then despair. He typifies the issue with that Pommie side.....he plays and behaves as though he is better than everybody else; so much carry on about the periphery and not the game in front of him. Good bye, so long old chap.

Also agree on Phipps as halfback, and I am a Tahs supporter, but not sure Nick White is the answer either. Nick White also has the ability to be destracted by off the ball issues. I am sure he thinks he is refereeing the game and carries on about too many unrelated events. Lets hope Gennia stays uninjured.

Now all we need is for somebody to put the Kiwis under a bit of pressure, and we will see them get the wobbles up.....always one of my favourite things in a RWC.

It does feel good to be a Wallabies supporter!!

See you, Anthony


----------



## NewtownClown (6/10/15)

Damaged chariot for sale. It swung too low


----------



## AJS2154 (6/10/15)

quote name="NewtownClown" post="1323185" timestamp="1444084099"]Damaged chariot for sale. It swung too low

Stop being cruel and unsympathetic....... maybe just to be kind we could sing a couple of verses just to help the poor Englishmen

Swing low, sweet chariot
Coming for to carry me home,
Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home.

I looked over London, and what did I see
Coming for to carry me home?
A scrum of Wallabies coming after me,
Coming for to carry me home from the RWC


----------



## seamad (11/10/15)

Some great defence with 2 in the bin, couple of scrum wins against the feed too, which is always good to see. Hopefully Pocock comes out alright, limping a bit when he went off, really need him on the paddock.
Watched the Samoa V Scotland game, what a cracker.


----------



## kalbarluke (11/10/15)

The quarter finals look like there will be some good games. SA v Wales should be a real contest. I would love to see NZ play their traditional bogey team France (who have knocked them out of several World Cups). Usually I'd say that Australia would smash Scotland but if there is no Falau, Pocock, Hooper and with it being in northern hemisphere conditions, that could prove to be fairly a close game.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/10/15)

And another good game tonight, Ireland v France.


----------



## seamad (11/10/15)

Irish will be hard to beat, but with the French you never know what to expect. Should be another good game, and there has been plenty of them this world cup.
Think I've been watching too much rugby, was watching Offsiders and thought the scrolling headline at the bottom of the screen said "Israel Folau shoots dead five Palestinians " was of course Israeli forces....


----------



## wobbly (11/10/15)

Hooper only got rubbed for one match so will be available for the game against Scotland. Nothing wrong with McMahan's or McCalman's games.

Good to see that "Cooper" played his best game so far!!!

Wallaby


----------



## Mattress (11/10/15)

Well you can throw a thousand cliches and other superlatives at the Wallabies performance in last nights game ( Chris Dutton from Fairfax media seems to be paid for just doing this) but, if the Wallabies do make the World Cup final, then stating that the 8 minutes where they defended their line 13 against 15 without conceding a point was the defining moment is no exaggeration.

The final stats from the game state the Wallabies had 40% of possession, 37% territory and made 126 tackles to Wales 69, plus the Welsh were held up over the line on 4 occasions. It might not have been pretty, it might not have been flashy, but by hell it was gutsy!

A couple of injury worries, but we have back-up players that we can rely upon in every position, something that Australian rugby hasn't had for many years.

Coming out of the "pool of death" in the number 1 position is a fantastic result and we are starting to look the goods.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/10/15)

Well, a good win by Ireland, and now the Kiwis have to bury their bogey team France, which I have every confidence they will, I just can't see them getting beaten by France again.


----------



## seamad (12/10/15)

I can ( well I hope ), love it when the AllBlacks get done by the Frogs. I do back the AB's when they play the Yarpies though, infact I'd back anyone playing them. The Irish #7 could be in a spot of bother for a thrown punch in the 1st minute, plus they lost a few to injuries in the game, should make it a bit easier for the wallabies provided they beat the Scots.We have had some heartbreak against the Irish.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/10/15)

Scotland will get beaten by the Wallabies, I doubt whether Scotland will come close, I would now be tipping a Wallabies v All Black final.


----------



## seamad (12/10/15)

Yep, that's the likely outcome.


----------



## AJS2154 (16/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well, a good win by Ireland, and now the Kiwis have to bury their bogey team France, which I have every confidence they will, I just can't see them getting beaten by France again.


Mate, you are obviously a Kiwi......they have been playing some of the least capable rugby teams in the RWC. If the French get ahead and hold on until the 60th minute, then get your house on them. The French are at $5.35 on Centrebet. I will have some hard earned on them at that price, ridiculously good value.


----------



## Blind Dog (16/10/15)

France don't need to hold on they just need to turn up with the right attitude. On their day they're freaks - powerful, lightning fast, dazzling and no one can live with them. Problem for them is that it's been a rarity for a long time and about as elusive as a Tasmanian tiger under PSA. Although most kiwis I know are perfectly delightful, the 3 I work with are mouthy pricks so I'm kind of torn between wanting them to win for the sake of my kiwi friends and badly wanting them to lose so the pricks at work will finally shut up - plus they'll cop heaps of shit which will be fun cos they can dish it but get seriously pissy when it's handed back.


----------



## butisitart (17/10/15)

is belgium playing?? they're now number 1 in the round ball rankings.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/10/15)

France will lose, but I am glad to see AJS2154 putting his money where his mouth is.


----------



## seamad (17/10/15)

Pocock and Izzy out. Izzy is only a back so that doesn't matter so much h34r: , he didn't play that well in the last game anyway. Beale was suprisingly good in one the games he played. Pocock will be missed but McCalman is playing well.



butisitart said:


> is belgium playing?? they're now number 1 in the round ball rankings.


nah mate, acting ability doesn't get you that far in rugby, although McCaw does a pretty good "what me ? Cheating ?" look.


----------



## JDW81 (17/10/15)

seamad said:


> Pocock and Izzy out. Izzy is only a back so that doesn't matter so much h34r: , he didn't play that well in the last game anyway.


To be fair, Folau was playing on one leg. Fully fit and with a bit of space he can tear teams apart.


----------



## AJS2154 (17/10/15)

Blind Dog said:


> France don't need to hold on they just need to turn up with the right attitude. On their day they're freaks - powerful, lightning fast, dazzling and no one can live with them. Problem for them is that it's been a rarity for a long time and about as elusive as a Tasmanian tiger under PSA. Although most kiwis I know are perfectly delightful, the 3 I work with are mouthy pricks so I'm kind of torn between wanting them to win for the sake of my kiwi friends and badly wanting them to lose so the pricks at work will finally shut up - plus they'll cop heaps of shit which will be fun cos they can dish it but get seriously pissy when it's handed back.


If the lose they won't turn up to work Blind Dog....they sulk a bit when they lose rugby games.....and sailing races.......and netball.....and cricket...

Choice cuzzie


----------



## seamad (17/10/15)

JDW81 said:


> To be fair, Folau was playing on one leg. Fully fit and with a bit of space he can tear teams apart.


I'm not sure why they played him against Wales, it was obvious the way he played he was far from fit. Was in the front row right on the corner when he scored against France just metres away from me, have no idea how he got through, there was no gap.
Agree with you AJS2154, I've not met many Kiwi's who are good losers.


----------



## Darrens (17/10/15)

seamad said:


> I'm not sure why they played him against Wales, it was obvious the way he played he was far from fit. Was in the front row right on the corner when he scored against France just metres away from me, have no idea how he got through, there was no gap.
> Agree with you AJS2154, I've not met many Kiwi's who are good losers.


I haven't met many Aussies that are good losers either..... We are very passionate thats for sure .. There are a few writing off the All Blacks. Its a big tournament anything can happen. Lets wait and see.... Go the All Blacks.


----------



## seamad (17/10/15)

Darrens said:


> I haven't met many Aussies that are good losers either..... We are very passionate thats for sure .. There are a few writing off the All Blacks. Its a big tournament anything can happen. Lets wait and see.... Go the All Blacks.


We're much better at it, sadly due to experiencing it more.


----------



## JDW81 (17/10/15)

Darrens said:


> I haven't met many Aussies that are good losers either


Not too many Aussies who are good winners either. Rarely gracious in either defeat or victory.


----------



## AJS2154 (17/10/15)

Watch out.....all the Australian based Kiwis are winding up for an Aussie bash. Their second best sport.

Come summer they will all be cheering for the Aussie cricket team. Strange how that happens.


----------



## JDW81 (17/10/15)

AJS2154 said:


> Watch out.....all the Australian based Kiwis are winding up for an Aussie bash. Their second best sport.
> 
> Come summer they will all be cheering for the Aussie cricket team. Strange how that happens.


I don't know, I reckon the Kiwis are a chance in the cricket as well, particularly if our perennially fragile batter order turns up again this summer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/10/15)

AJS2154 said:


> Watch out.....all the Australian based Kiwis are winding up for an Aussie bash. Their second best sport.
> 
> Come summer they will all be cheering for the Aussie cricket team. Strange how that happens.


Germans are the same, got into a fight in the Austrian club one night just for pointing out that when there are 1 or 2 they are Austrians once there are 5 or 6 of them they turn to Germans.


----------



## AJS2154 (17/10/15)

JDW81 said:


> I don't know, I reckon the Kiwis are a chance in the cricket as well, particularly if our perennially fragile batter order turns up again this summer.


Agreed.

The Australian cricket team could take a few lessons from the Kiwi cricketers. Lots of class in the Kiwi team, victory or defeat. Credit where due.


----------



## mje1980 (17/10/15)

I can't stand oz cricket and I'm Australian. Used to love it but jeez, the "hang on boys, let me check the mirror first" brigade have ruined it for me I'll be honest.


----------



## Darrens (18/10/15)

All blacks one step closer..... what a game by the men in black this morning .......


----------



## seamad (18/10/15)

peaked too early


----------



## Mattress (18/10/15)

A bizarre decision by the french this morning to allow their test team to go home at half time and send in a 2nd grade local club team for the 2nd half.

Yes New Zealand played well but Le Blues were woeful in that 2nd half.

I reckon New Zealand would have preferred a better hit out rather than a training run considering the games coming up.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/10/15)

Scotland was robbed.


----------



## kalbarluke (19/10/15)

I bet you a Southern Hemisphere team wins the cup.


----------



## seamad (19/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Scotland was robbed.


Don't agree ( naturally)
5 tries to 3, with 2 of the 3 to Scotland due to poor Aussie play ( intercept/chargedown). Scotland played very tenaciously, Australia threw their game plan out the window and Sio struggled in the scrums. Pocock was missed sorely, and without him we're stuffed.
I hope Joubert gets no hand in the final, some terrible reffing, but as always mistakes were made to both sides.
Another performance like that against Argentina and we're out.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/10/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Scotland was robbed.


If you mean the final act, per the rules it was a penalty unless Phipps played the ball, which is debatable at best. Even if he had played the ball, if the ref adjudged the Scottish player to be ‘loitering’, then it’s still a penalty. If anything they robbed themselves when they decided not to go to the front of the final lineout and then stuffed up the throw.

For me the real shocker was the yellow card to Maitland for a deliberate knock-on, but that’s the gamble you take when you try to intercept a pass and it doesn’t come off.

Makes for an interesting semi-final against the Pumas who seem to be firing on all cylinders


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/10/15)

Phipps admitted touching the ball, and the replays showed it to be so, Joubert knew he had fucked up, and that's why he left in such a hurry, the twat.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/10/15)

Phipps touching the ball is irrelevant, he needs to actually play the ball to put the player onside, and if the offside player is judged to be 'loitering' (which per the law simply means remaining offside) then its an automatic penalty whether Phipps played at the ball or not. Personally I thought at the time it was the right call and still do. 

Don't really understand why he ran. He's way to arrogant to think he made a mistake and the supposed bottle throwing from the crowd seems to have been missed by all the media there. Not shaking hands with the players and having a quiet word with Laidlaw is really poor form


----------



## Blind Dog (19/10/15)

Did enjoy some of the comments in the UK websites. One pearler was ' I think the yellow card for hand ball was a bit harsh'


----------



## NealK (19/10/15)

Terrible display by Ireland yesterday, Argentina were all over us. I did wince a little as Rob Kearney was having his finger re-located!


----------



## wynnum1 (19/10/15)

If South African and Australia make the final and Australia wins would South African referee Craig _Joubert be the reason they lost by putting Australia back in the finals._


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/10/15)

Well that's what Phipps tried to do, play on, Welsh couldn't have been offside as the ball didn't come off a Scottish knock on as the ref thought,it has cost Scotland dearly. Shouldn't happen at world cup level.


----------



## wobbly (19/10/15)

And "If" Foley" had slotted he first three attempts at penalty/conversion consistent with his kicking performance to date Scotland most likely wouldn't have been in the game.

And as for the yellow card as BD stated that's the risk associated with an intercept - if you don't take it cleanly and the ball is knocked down "you are in the wrong" full stop!!! Some might not like the rule but it's the rule


----------



## seamad (19/10/15)

Rugby is a pretty simple game, usually if you score more tries than the other mob you win.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/10/15)

wobbly said:


> And "If" Foley" had slotted he first three attempts at penalty/conversion consistent with his kicking performance to date Scotland most likely wouldn't have been in the game.


But he didn't.


----------



## AJS2154 (19/10/15)

Calm down Wide Eyed........the ABs are on track, mate. No need to cheer for every team other than Australia. You will wear yourself out mate. it's Ok.... Let it happen.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/10/15)

Bit more than on track after that display against France. Reminded me of the 1984 Wallabies as they mesmerized their way around the Home Nations. Just so fast, precise and relentless.


----------



## AJS2154 (25/10/15)

wynnum1 said:


> If South African and Australia make the final and Australia wins would South African referee Craig _Joubert be the reason they lost by putting Australia back in the finals._


That is an interesting comment, although RSA is out. For me, that penalty we received against Scotland was a shocker.....scrum at worst. We were very lucky at that moment.

Let's see what happens tonight. The way the ABs played last night against RSA was hardly convincing......they finally ran up against good opposition. 2 points is a narrow margin, and in the final that margin could be enough to bring on the famous Kiwi choke.


----------



## seamad (25/10/15)

The ABs in the first half gave away alot of penalties, but the springboks didn't look like scoring at any stage, and were only in the game because of AB indiscipline. The ABs stepped up a bit with sonny bill and barrett on the field. Few reports about McCaw elbowing, but nothing in it.
Good to see pocock and izzy back on tonight, the Pumas aren't going to be easy.


----------



## AJS2154 (25/10/15)

Yes, agree with your match summary seamad. McCaw will be fine, not sure why they worry about reporting that sort of stuff. Maybe to keep the public involved via the theatre it creates. 

The Pumas will be tough, but if we can't roll them, we would have zero chance against the ABs. Got to beat the best to win, right?


----------



## sponge (25/10/15)

I don't understand how the McCaw incident has blown out to what it is now. I assume it's the bored media trying to bring some more interest in before the final. 

Hopefully the wallabies will be there after a good win in the morning.


----------



## wobbly (25/10/15)

How much longer are the IRU going to allow the Kiwi's the privilege of trying to intimidate the opposition with the pre kick off Haka?

I have nothing against the Haka per-se just don't understand why they are allowed to do it without the opposition being allowed equal time/opportunity to do what ever they wanted to in the name of some sort of ritual 

There was a move in the 2003 WC when the Ausies wanted a rendition of Walzing Matilda to be sung by John Williamson after the national anthem and before kick off but that was disallowed.

Whilst it may be some sort of Maori ritual/war dance showing defiance to the advancing enemy the New Zealand National Team is not a "Maori team" and yes it could be said that the "current teams" have adopted it as their theme but that still doesn't get away from the fact that they (the Kiwis) are allowed to try and take some sort of advantage that the opposition doesn't have the right to reply to.

Why couldn't the Wallabies do the "Adam Goodes/Lewis Jeeta" war dance/spear throwing dance as a response?


----------



## sponge (25/10/15)

Just think of the booing..


----------



## welly2 (25/10/15)

wobbly said:


> How much longer are the IRU going to allow the Kiwi's the privilege of trying to intimidate the opposition with the pre kick off Haka?
> 
> I have nothing against the Haka per-se just don't understand why they are allowed to do it without the opposition being allowed equal time/opportunity to do what ever they wanted to in the name of some sort of ritual
> 
> ...


To be fair, the All Blacks have been doing the haka since 1905. Its very much part and parcel of the game.


----------



## seamad (25/10/15)

I love the haka, good bit of theatre. I especially liked how the French formed that arrow and walked toward the AB at the world cup final, didn't think it was disrespectful at all, more of a challenge. Then the dicks at the IRB fined the French for doing so ( iirc).
I haven't noticed it previously, but have the AB 's always worn black boots ?


----------



## AJS2154 (25/10/15)

wobbly said:


> How much longer are the IRU going to allow the Kiwi's the privilege of trying to intimidate the opposition with the pre kick off Haka?
> 
> I have nothing against the Haka per-se just don't understand why they are allowed to do it without the opposition being allowed equal time/opportunity to do what ever they wanted to in the name of some sort of ritual


In some respects I can see what you mean, Wobbly. On the otherhand, perhaps their opposition use it as their own motivator when playing the ABs.

Other nations have a pre-game Haka too. It is about respect and combat, both aspects of rugby that I most enjoy.

Not sure what I would do if I magically became the grand poobah of the IRC.


----------



## DU99 (26/10/15)

Now for the Kiwi's,going to be a hard game


----------



## wobbly (26/10/15)

Yeh Just watch all the "Wannabies" now jump on board 

The win over Argentina even got top billing in the sports report on the Today Show this morning normally Super Rugby doesn't even get a mention


----------



## Blind Dog (26/10/15)

Must admit I quite like the Haka, and the ABs is the best of the bunch, although why the IRB (or whatever they're called nowadays) and certain Kiwis get so f'ing sanctimonious about it is beyond me. Perform it in NZ and all well and good if the crowd hushes in expectation, but don't expect anyone else to do the same in their own backyard. IIRC, a few years back the Welsh would only allow the Haka to be performed at the Millennium Stadium if they could respond with their formal national anthem and the ABs decided to do the Haka in the dressing room instead as the Welsh were not showing appropriate respect to the Haka. Sounded pretty petty at the time (by both parties) and still does.

Been some entertaining games so far, although I can't recall a particularly entertaining final, unless you're invested in the outcome, since the 1st edition, and as I was a kid back then it may have just appeared that way.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/10/15)

They should stop all those Taffy bastards singing, 'Men of Harlech' it really gives me the shits.


----------



## antiphile (26/10/15)

*Blackadder:* Have you ever been to Wales, Baldrick?
*Baldrick:* No, but I've often thought I'd like to.
*Blackadder:* Well don't. It's a ghastly place. Huge gangs of tough, sinewy men roam the Valleys, terrorizing people with their close-harmony singing. You need half a pint of phlegm in your throat just to pronounce the place names. Never ask for directions in Wales, Baldrick. You'll be washing spit out of your hair for a fortnight.


----------



## JDW81 (26/10/15)

wobbly said:


> There was a move in the 2003 WC when the Ausies wanted a rendition of Walzing Matilda to be sung by John Williamson after the national anthem and before kick off but that was disallowed.


It's not cause it was John Williamson singing it was it? To be fair, the Haka is a traditional Maori war dance and an important cultural aspect of the NZ and All Black heritage. Waltzing Matilda is hardly culturally relevant to Australia or Australian Rugby, it's simply a folk song about a fella pinching a sheep, then topping himself in a lake cause he got caught. 

I wouldn't have a problem if there were some form of traditional indigenous war dance performed before Australian sporting matches, I just don't think it would be popular (as is quite obvious from the carry on following the Adam Goodes war dance) as Australia seems to be unwilling to embrace this country's indigenous heritage and celebrate the contribution Indigenous Australians have made to Australian sport.


----------



## crowmanz (26/10/15)

welly2 said:


> To be fair, the All Blacks have been doing the haka since 1905. Its very much part and parcel of the game.


Although in 1973 it was slightly less intimidating


----------



## antiphile (26/10/15)

You sure you didn't mean to link to this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlHS_Mn7nWE


----------



## wynnum1 (26/10/15)

Which Kiwi team are they going to play the one they beat in Australia or the one they never had a chance against in NZ.


----------



## real_beer (26/10/15)

It should really be billed as the Australian Wallabies vs Australian All Blacks. I don't think any Kiwi's actually live in New Zealand anymore!


----------



## seamad (26/10/15)

Much better outing, Pocock makes a big impact to the side, excellant game, and Fardy played very well too. Slipper probably hard done by in a couple of those scrums with his opposite boring in, still would like Sio back in the starting front row. Izzy still obviously not right, maybe should be dropped altogether as there is no room for passengers against the AB,and Beale is playing better than him at present.
Drew not as fast as he used to be, but still a nice little run. The boys looked pretty tired with 10-15 to go, hopefully will recover in time.


----------



## DU99 (26/10/15)

Team of these













https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdhrUKRdKM8


----------



## AJS2154 (31/10/15)

I am on for tonight.......$3.38 in a 2 horse race,,,,,,and one of the horses is known to choke. Great value!

Good luck Wallabies.

Money where my mouth is. Anthony


----------



## seamad (31/10/15)

Looking forward to a great game, hope the wallabies can pull it off. My 9 year old son wants me to wake him up for it, he's more excited about it than me, hasn't shut up about it all week. It'd be great for his first world cup to be a winner, let's see.


----------



## Dave70 (31/10/15)

AJS2154 said:


> Money where my mouth is.


Thats what _she_ said..

Anyway. I shall make the effort to remain awake until kickoff. Seems unlikely as I'm on beer no 5. Unless someone drops in with a bump of amphetamines. Which is even less likely. 

In any event, I cant muster enough hate to be truly be disappointed on the off chance we loose to NZ. If it were England, France or the ******* Springboks, not a problem.


My favorite Haka.

**** tangling with Tana Umaga and Jonah Lomu at once. Lomu was a ******* smashing machine. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GpTsPNwwms&list=FLTkYqb-CBW3CKknLr-SvEHA&index=155


----------



## Dave70 (31/10/15)

Like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FkJ1Wp9iko


----------



## Tropico (31/10/15)

Basically two Maori tribes would do the Haka, and the best one would win. No battles really ever ensued


----------



## seamad (31/10/15)

> Lomu was a ******* smashing machine.


He's a big unit. Was on the same flight as him to the French World Cup. Said G'day, reckon his arms are bigger than my legs.


----------



## Mattress (31/10/15)

Go Boys!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/10/15)

seamad said:


> He's a big unit. Was on the same flight as him to the French World Cup. Said G'day, reckon his arms are bigger than my legs.


And amazing speed for such a big man.


----------



## technobabble66 (1/11/15)

Lomu: Truly impressive.

And i'm not even a Rugby fan!


----------



## AJS2154 (1/11/15)

I would like to congratulate the New Zealand team. They were the best team at the RWC and the best team at the final. They earned thier win, well done.

I would also like to comment on our boys......they held on and clawed back to within a few points with 10 minutes to go against an opposition who was smashing them and running them to exhaustion. No shame in that loss boys.

Just one last comment. Dan Carter is the best football player I have seen. He is a wonderful tactician, excellent in attack and defence and has the ability to kick conversions and penalities from all over the field. As an Australian wanting to win, I am pleased to see him go, but as a rugby follower we are losing a unique player.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/11/15)

I see one Kiwi must have money to burn or balls right down to his kneecaps, placing a $400,000 bet for the All blacks to win.


----------



## AJS2154 (1/11/15)

Hey wide eyed. I had a lazy lobster on Australia.....the other guy had $400K. Maybe they were both bets within our comfort zone?? The ABs were always going to be a tough project. He would have been around $1.35 for that bet, so nice payday. Not somthing I could ever risk though. He would be a pro. 

I am going to miss the rugby banter now. Its been fun, thanks guys. Anthony.


----------



## seamad (1/11/15)

AJS2154 said:


> I would like to congratulate the New Zealand team. They were the best team at the RWC and the best team at the final. They earned thier win, well done.
> 
> I would also like to comment on our boys......they held on and clawed back to within a few points with 10 minutes to go against an opposition who was smashing them and running them to exhaustion. No shame in that loss boys.
> 
> Just one last comment. Dan Carter is the best football player I have seen. He is a wonderful tactician, excellent in attack and defence and has the ability to kick conversions and penalities from all over the field. As an Australian wanting to win, I am pleased to see him go, but as a rugby follower we are losing a unique player.


Well said.
Our lineout let us down badly ( again), but the ABs, especially in the first half were just too good. Even with their depth, the ABs are going to miss some of their core players hanging up the boots .


----------



## AJS2154 (1/11/15)

Hi seamad. Yep, agree with your comments. The ABs will have a transition period, but the good thing for them is that the next RWC isnt for another 4 years. It is to their advantage that their best players are retiring now and that will give them all the time they need to try combinations and then settle the team in.

As much as they like beating Australia and the Saffas in the Trinations and the Bledisloe Cup, I would think the RWC is their real goal now. It would be if I were them. The world stage is where they get thier best and most positive coverage, especially when they play in the spirit they do these days. They are a culture to be admired. Thankfully, we have a world class coach too who will only build on his campaign....good times are coming. Anthony


----------



## mondestrunken (1/11/15)

To be honest, I don't even watch football of any description, but in my old age I've become insomniac, so I watched the rugby final last night.

Great game, and congratulations to NZ.


----------



## Logman (1/11/15)

Outclassed last night but that forward pass didn't help (had to be 4 feet forward), the touchy couldn't have been in a better postion, don't know what those guys are doing there in either code these days, terrified to make a call.

....and yeah, Carter was pretty amazing, never looked like missing.


----------



## Mattress (2/11/15)

The ref made some mistakes as they always do, but that's rugby. You accept it and move on. I don't think any of them had a major impact on the game.

What did have a major impact in my opinion was Douglas and Giteau going off injured in the first half. Both players were crucial to Chieka's game plan and we struggled once they were gone. It would have been nice to have the same luxury as New Zealand of keeping our best 15 on the field for the whole game. But again, that's rugby.

So well done New Zealand, deserved winners.

And well done to the Wallabies. In a little over a year you went from a team in disarray, ranked 6th in the world and the coach walking out, to pushing the All Blacks all the way in the world cup final, even forcing them to go for drop goals.

And only 3 months until super rugby kicks off. Go the Brumbies!


----------



## seamad (2/11/15)

Being a reds supporter there is only one direction to go this season.
Brisbane had a good win against Canberra in the national comp grand final on the weekend. Hopefully Kane Douglas will be OK after the WC and make it onto the paddock for the reds.


----------



## Logman (2/11/15)

Mattress said:


> I don't think any of them had a major impact on the game.





> The forward pass, however, was missed, the All Blacks were subsequently awarded a penalty and Dan Carter duly converted to extend the lead to 9-3.
> 
> The All Blacks then scored a try a few minutes later right on the stroke of half time - one of the game's big turning points - as Milner-Skudder dived over in the corner.


Don't know I can agree, although I'm slowly coming around to accepting refs mistakes, but this really wasn't a mistake, more like incompetance - if a touchy/ref can't pull this pass up he shouldn't be there. /rant


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (2/11/15)

seamad said:


> Being a reds supporter there is only one direction to go this season.
> Brisbane had a good win against Canberra in the national comp grand final on the weekend. Hopefully Kane Douglas will be OK after the WC and make it onto the paddock for the reds.


I hope you are right, but with Richard Grahame still in charge 14th and 15th positions are still very possible outcomes, unfortunately.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/11/15)

Logman said:


> Don't know I can agree, although I'm slowly coming around to accepting refs mistakes, but this really wasn't a mistake, more like incompetance - if a touchy/ref can't pull this pass up he shouldn't be there. /rant


Remember the Wallabies only made the final through a refs mistake, it happens, though it wouldn't have made a difference to the final outcome.


----------



## Mattress (2/11/15)

Funk then Funk1 said:


> I hope you are right, but with Richard Grahame still in charge 14th and 15th positions are still very possible outcomes, unfortunately.


Mate, 18 teams in Super Rugby next year.

Could be worse than 14th or 15th


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (2/11/15)

Mattress said:


> Mate, 18 teams in Super Rugby next year.
> 
> Could be worse than 14th or 15th


yeah, thanks very much for reminding me....


----------



## AJS2154 (2/11/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Remember the Wallabies only made the final through a refs mistake, it happens, though it wouldn't have made a difference to the final outcome.


I would agree with your comment wide eyed, but only if you admit the Scots were in the quarter final to play against Australia due to a referee's clanger. The problem is......referees make errors. I have refereed junior rugby and it moves too fast for me often, I cant imagine how they manage at that level. 

I am grateful Steven Walsh has gone from Super 15. That guy drove me crazy with the constant attention seeking. I don't pay money to watch a referee. The worst thing they ever did was mic them up. They moved from anonymous to star of the show.......it messed with the ego of a narcissist like Steve Walsh. Sorry, back to my box now, rant over.


----------



## glenwal (3/11/15)

The problem with refs making mistakes is that they rely on the video refs so much to ensure they are right, that when they miss something completely, or aren't able to refer it, it makes it seem so much worse.

They should adopt a challenge system like they have in cricket/tennis. Give each team a number of challenges where they can ask for a video ref referal. This would speed up the game since every call isn't referred, and would take the scrutiny off the refs because it's up to the players.


----------



## crowmanz (3/11/15)

Saw some kiwi's having a whinge that Cheika won the World Rugby Coach of the Year, saying it should have been Hansen because he won the world cup. Hansen had an easier job taking the number 1 team to the world cup final, whereas the Wallabies were barely looking to get to the finals 12 months ago.


----------



## seamad (3/11/15)

> Saw some kiwi's having a whinge


abridged readers digest version.


----------



## AJS2154 (3/11/15)

We need to band together crowmanz and ignore them. Sadly, winning is a bit too important to some (but not all) of our cuzzies from over the dutch...they will mature into adults one day, but don't let the whingers get you down in the meantime. There is plenty of good cuzzies. 

Rugby, and occasionally netball, is their way of being at the big people table. Leave them have their moment mate....they need it more than you do. 

See you at the big people table. Anthony.


----------

